
Segregation in the Bay - jsweojtj
https://haasinstitute.berkeley.edu/segregationinthebay
======
coolspot
> While it is possible for patterns of residential racial segregation to be
> entirely voluntary—a product of individual preferences completely untainted
> by government policy—this is unlikely. Even if current patterns of
> segregation are not compulsory, in the sense of being mandated by
> legislative fiat, as was the case under Jim Crow, it is still the case that
> segregation is not entirely a choice in the sense that the word “voluntary”
> implies.

In my experience people tend to settle with people similar to them. Hence
Korean town, China town, Jewish areas. My white friends would never consider
moving into predominantly latino or black area of the LA.

